# Don't Pick the Blue Bonnets



## ThePhotoBinder (Mar 29, 2010)

Blue Bonnets come out once a year in Texas and the motto is Don't pick the Blue Bonnets. I have a few photos in a few select location in Texas. Blue Bonnets will be in Full bloom in three weeks.


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoa, lots of detail and color 

Do you do an HDR style tone mapping with your shots?


----------



## ThePhotoBinder (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for you comment, Yes I have a HDR style photography.  I mostly adjust them in RAW editor.  But it was a great historical park in Brenham, TX.


----------



## Budget Media Pro (Jul 10, 2010)

http://budgetmediapro.smugmug.com/P...ton-Roads/12858544_5MAVj#928759433_2uaU8-A-LB

(click the image to dive in the pond)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 10, 2010)

Binder: I can see why picking might be a problem.  I see a couple Id like to "deflower" myself!


----------



## williambarry (Jul 10, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Binder: I can see why picking might be a problem.  I see a couple Id like to "deflower" myself!




You must not be from Texas. I doubt that any of the models in those pictures were over the age of 18 at the time.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 10, 2010)

Some nice shots there.  Not sure that I really like the PP treatment though...

4 & 8 are pretty cool.


----------

